# print screen problem



## mk177 (Apr 1, 2005)

while using MS office any attmept to use cut and paste results in the clipboard being filled up with print screen captures. Any pasting results in the print screen capture being inserted into the document. 

The computer being used is a pent 4 with 512 ram. Upto date virus scans and adware have been run nothing has been detected.

The problem only occurs in word so keyboard and mouse problems dont seem to be the problem. The office software office 2003 has been reinstalled and the problems goes away for a day but then returns. 

Any idea's


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

I don't understand the problem. If you are copying and pasting, the clipboard will show and will also get filled up. What are you expecting to occur?


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

>> Any idea's

Never heard of this, & a quick search found nothing ; so, in a word, no.

What method are you using -- the toolbar button? Have you tried others (CTRL+C, Edit -- Copy, rightclick & copy)?

"The problem only occurs in word" ; where are you pasting to -- another doc or another app? Have you tried dragging whatever's selected to whereever? (NB1: if doc to doc, you'd need to Arrange Windows to accomplish this ; NB2: if you hold down CTRL while dragging, it copies rather than cuts).

HTH,
Andy


----------



## Beurt (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't know if this will shed any light, but I'm experiencing this exact problem, (and have yet to find a solution).

Laptop with Synaptics touchpad
USB Keyboard + Mouse
WinXP SP1
Office 2003

The problem only occurs on my laptop when I'm using a USB keyboard. It does not occur if I use the laptop's keyboard. I've found that if I have any Office 2003 app open and hit an arrow key, a screen capture is sent to the Office Clipboard. Of course, the Clipboard fills up, my computer bogs down, etc.

Let me know if you have any ideas & I'll do the same.

Beurt


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Well...some keyboards have a Function key. Hitting this function key changes the function of certain keys. Have you played with that?


----------



## Beurt (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. There's a function key on the laptop's keyboard, but no function key on either of the USB keyboards I've used with it. Pressing the laptop's function key seems to have no affect on the external keyboard.

Beurt


----------



## nokil0 (Apr 14, 2005)

First I would play with hot keys. Try using Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V for copy and paste respectively. Does the problem still occur? If you are only using hot keys, try it manually by right clicking and pressing copy; paste. Note any changes and post here.
Next, I would go to any other application and use the hot keys to test the functionality overall about the copy-paste.
Next I would check any documentation in the 'Help' section of MS Word & affected programs regarding 'print screen,' 'hot keys,' and 'image/picture queue.'
Report back w/ findings thus far and I'll see what I can figure out.


----------



## Beurt (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I tested further and verified that I can copy & paste (CTRL + C, CTRL + V, right-click menu, etc.) with no problems. It's only if I hit an arrow key (after I copy) that whatever is in the clipboard is replaced with a screen capture.

I checked to see if I had an accessiblity options enabled (Sticky Keys, etc.) and I do not.

I didn't find anything helpful in the apps' help docs. 


NEW FINDINGS:

1. This also occurs outside of Office 2003. I shut all Office apps and processes down.

2. In a graphics program (Fireworks/Photoshop), hitting ALT + Arrow (any direction) does a print screen AND paste.

3. Other keys displaying same PRINT SCREEN behavior: INSERT, HOME, END, PAGE UP, PAGE DOWN


Beurt


----------



## tigor (Apr 29, 2005)

I have exactly the same problem. I am using external keyboard connected to laptop through the ps/2 to usb converter and every time I use ctrl-c to copy and after that use one of the "system" keys (arrows, home, end, ...), which is almost always, clipboard is replaced with printscreen.

Does anyone have solution for this anoying problem?

Interesting, if I am working on remote computer with vnc everything works fine, but with remote desktop connection same thing happens.

igor


----------



## pelone (May 1, 2005)

I am having the same problem too. It doesn't matter which method I use to copy and paste. All methods have the same result of pasting a screen capture instead of what I intended to copy and paste. 

The problem happens regardless of the program and is independent of me trying to copy. I get this problem even when copying a link from a webpage and pasting it into the address bar; nothing will paste due to the screen capture. The computer is taking screen captures on its own too. I can see the drive flicker on as it takes captures. 

I tried a repair of Office 2003 and that did not work.

I am using a HP ze5170 laptop with only the build in keyboard and an external USB mouse.

Anybody found a solution yet?


----------



## erutku (May 4, 2005)

Hello, 

Same problem here.
Problem started like couple of weeks.
I am using this HP Omnibook 6100 with XP for a year now. I have no strange setups no external devices (except an external mouse which is installed 4 months ago) I have had no such problem before.
When I try to copy text from anything in windows (i.e. Internet Explorer, Notepad, Outlook)
A - when I paste it in 1-2 seconds it pastes the text
B - after 1-2 seconds it pastes nothing to the notepad. because clipboard is filled with the printscreen dump of the screen (not nccessarily exact copy time) 
C - of course you see this if you try to paste into outlook new mail because you can paste an image into it.

and you know what is the worst part? this happens sometimes.

I guess this is related to either one of the software that I am using or some trojan/advertisement program running behind my back.

Open programs at the time of the problem:
Microsoft Outlook, Explorer, Internet Exploere, Excel, Notepad, CRT (terminal program) 

Problem was there last week and it happened for half an hour just an hour ago. I'll post when I figure it out.

Utku Er.


----------



## pelone (May 1, 2005)

erutku, thank you for posting. I don't feel so alone in this problem. You have exactly summed up my problem. My screen capture issue will happen randomly and OFTEN. The problem occurs with no regard to the number of programs open. Programs open can be nothing but 1 IE window, or 1 notepad window. 

And you are right, the screen dump is not necessarially when I try to copy. There is often a second delay, but not always. I never know what screen will show up when I paste.

I just hope a solution is found. I find it very hard to attempt any work on my computer.


----------



## Topazz (Sep 16, 2000)

Beurt said:


> 2. In a graphics program (Fireworks/Photoshop), hitting ALT + Arrow (any direction) does a print screen AND paste.


I may be way off base here but is it possible that a graphics program, in your case Photoshop, has created those "hot keys" for a screen capture?

The other possibility is what erutku mentioned about "some trojan/advertisement program running behind my back" or perhaps a key logging/screen snapshot kind of trojan working behind the scenes.

If not either of those then it is quite a mystery.


----------



## TheDufster (May 5, 2005)

I exactly the same problem and it is VERY annoying.
One thing I have in common with the other people reporting this is the USB/PS2 keyboard converter.

I have a newly setup laptop. It has just been completely reformatted with all software reinstalled from scratch. I doubt therefore that it is an adware problem.

Not a photoshop issue either as I don't use it.


----------



## pelone (May 1, 2005)

I do not have Photoshop on my system either and the problem is big. I have tried scanning my system with AdAware and I have Symantec Antivirus installed but nothing comes up. Maybe there is another trojan/malware scanner that would compliment these two?

There is also another thread on this subject in the Windows XP forum.
Subject: Copy and Paste Problem
Link: http://forums.techguy.org/t358243.html

pelone


----------



## yanqui (Oct 11, 2004)

So far every post but one has reported the problem as being with a laptop using a USB keyboard; have you checked the keyboard manufacturer's website for known errors or driver issues?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Have any of you people tried replacing your keyboard with a non-USB keyboard to see if the problem still persists? 


Rollin


----------



## TheDufster (May 5, 2005)

Rollin_Again said:


> Have any of you people tried replacing your keyboard with a non-USB keyboard to see if the problem still persists?
> 
> Rollin


Unfortunately, I can't do that, as the Tosh laptop I am using doesn't have a PS2 keyboard connection point!  hence the reason for uisng the keyboard via an adaptor. If I can find a "true" USB keyboard and plug it in directly to the USB port I will see if that makes a difference.

The fact is that the laptop keyboard works fine and doesn't cause the problem.


----------



## pelone (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody opened the clibbrd.exe program and seen what is happening there? When I did I saw the viewer window flickering with constant refreshing of screen captures. It was both amazing and disconcerting. 

Could it be that the clipbrd.exe file just needs to be replaced?


----------



## bobpearson (May 16, 2005)

So I'm not alone. I've got a new desktop Dell GX280 at work. I had problems forever hitting the wrong keys because the group of 6 keys (Insert, Home etc) have the two across, 3 down layout rather than the 3 across layout. I can't expect to get used to the new layout because I still have the regular layout at home. So I got a regular keyboard but because it has a PS/2 plug and the PC has no PS/2 keyboard socket, I also got a USB to dual PS/2 Y adaptor. Then the pasting fun began. Clipbook Viewer (clipbrd.exe) shows whats happening more clearly than the Clipboard toolbar in Office apps. When I press an arrow key, Insert, Home, PgUp, PgDown, End or Delete, it puts a screen shot (whole screen) into the Clipbook then executes the command (eg cursor movement). It only does this with Num Lock on. With Num Lock off it works as it should  but I always have Num lock on. The other thing is that Alt-PrtScr (to take a screen shot of the current window only) doesnt work  but PrtScr works as normal. If I switch back to the USB keyboard (no adaptor), everything goes back to normal - except the keyboard layout!

So are these PS/2-USB adaptors wired wrong or are PS/2 and USB simply incompatible do you think?


----------



## yanqui (Oct 11, 2004)

bobpearson said:


> So are these PS/2-USB adaptors wired wrong or are PS/2 and USB simply incompatible do you think?


A guy at a computer hardware shop I spoke with earlier today says he thinks they're all crap, irrespective of brand or price. For whatever reason, he has had no good experiences with them and therefore cannot recommend them to anyone. HE happens to have a stockpile of about 20 of them that he cannot in good conscience sell until he finds something that they work will with.


----------



## Beurt (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm still struggling with this. I downloaded AutoHotkey -- http://www.autohotkey.com/ -- thinking perhaps I could remap the offending keys. Not surprisingly, remapping the keys didn't work.

However, there's a utility included in the install called AutoScriptWriter. This didn't fix the problem, but it did verify that pressing the four ARROW keys, DEL, END, PGDN, PGUP, HOME, and INSERT also sends a PRINTSCREEN.

I pressed the left arrow and the output was like this: {LEFTARROW}{PRINTSCREEN}

I pressed END and the output was like this: {END}{PRINTSCREEN}

You get the idea.

Anyway, still looking for a solution.


----------



## bobpearson (May 16, 2005)

I now have a USB keyboard for the USB port on my PC. No PS/2-USB adaptor; no problem.


----------



## lburto (Nov 3, 2006)

I just did a clean windows xp pro install on a compaq presario 2500 and am getting the same printscreen repeatedly copied to the clipboard problem. i intitally thought it was related to google desktop as i had seen a posting saying that this app could cause problems with the clipboard, but after uninstalling it and rebooting, i still have the same issues. upon limited investigation on my machine, there seems to be no correlation between having num lock on or off or what type of keyboard i use. in fact, i use a ps2 keyboard without any USB adaptor and also use a usb mouse. 

i tried adding a ps2 to usb adaptor for the keyboard, but that didn't help. unplugging all external keyboards and mouse and just using the keyboard and touchpad of the laptop also didn't help. I use the clipboard so much that this problem pretty much renders my machine useless...disgusting!!


----------



## scaysbri (Nov 6, 2006)

Have had the same problem - one solution is to toggle the NumLock and the issue goes away


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Or, you could use Screen Shot instead and disable Print Screen in XP.


----------



## lburto (Nov 3, 2006)

EBshrader, how do you disable printscreen in Windows XP? Ive tried searching for this, but the only i can find is how to do it in programming for webpages (javascript, etc.)

thx


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

I can't find it now, either, but I know that I did disable it when I loaded Screen Shot. Maybe someone else will know how to find that setting.


----------



## lburto (Nov 3, 2006)

I ended up finding a work around. It turns out my print screen key is "stuck" intermittently, so I installed Key ReMapper and then simply disabled the print screen key. If i need it for some reason, it easy to re-enable it again. there are ways to disable it in the registry, but its messy as you have to deal with long hex numbers for the keys.

There is probably some freeware out there, but key ReMapper is only $15 and you can find it at www.softarium.com


----------



## kiwistray (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you Bob Pearson for your Nov 05 comment. I've had EXACTLY the same problem and switched ps/2 keyboards several times, a non-Ps2 keyboard is the only answer. 

The problem is in the USB/Ps2 converter thing. 

The only way around this problem is to get a USB Keyboard. i.e. not a Ps2 keyboard plugged into a USB adaptor. Its the adaptor that mixes up the signals and copys a screenshot to the clipboard whenever you hit an arrow key/pg down etc button.

So no adaptor - no problem


----------



## heathwater (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey peoples,
I encountered the same problem on WIN XP Pro (fully Windows updated) using Photoshop and attempting to grab from QuickTime Pro. Here is the solution I found that works and was free.
Download MWSnap 3 (it's free and spyware free). As I am a tech support guy for artist, I have to make it easy to use, ie. not using the program but fixing the PrintScreen button. I added a swap drive to Photoshop to increase memory allocation and then set MWSnap to auto load minimized and automatically copy screens to the clipboard. This worked for us, hope it works for you.


----------



## techforme (Oct 25, 2007)

With respect to the problem that all of the posts have been addressing re: clipboard and copy/paste, I further researched the issue and found that the most likely cause of the problem is the use of USB and PS/2 -- that is, using USB devices through PS/2 adapters and connecting to PS/2 computers.

When I switched all of my USB devices, i.e. mouse, keyboard, etc., to USB connections with my computers, the copy or cut, paste, screenshot problem disappeared entirely.

I hope this helps anyone else who has been struggling with the screenshot issue when they are trying to copy or cut and paste.


----------



## leinadamil (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi everyone: I had this issue for the first time a couple year ago (using a PS2 adaptor for a USB keyborad) and after a lot of digging I found a executable C+ script that I put on the "Startup" folder and it would reside in the system memory, as well as an icon next to the clock I could right click every time i needed wither to enable or disable print screen.

Right now I am using the solution of toggling NumLock to avoid the print screen problem simply because I wasn't able to find the site where I downloaded this application the first time!
I know it's outthere, its really usefull and easy to use... but right now I have to toggle NumLock to avoid "unwanted" printscreens...

If anyone has a clue 

Ta,


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

There is info here on how to disable Print Screen - perhaps it will help
http://msdn.microsoft.com/msdnmag/issues/05/11/CatWork/default.aspx
http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/device/input/w2kscan-map.mspx


----------

